# Wir müssen sofort operieren. Heute Morgen schon was gegessen? (EN)



## sunsail

Hello

Can you correct my translation ? I try to translate second sentence.

"Wir müssen sofort operieren. Heute Morgen schon was
gegessen?"

"This morning already ate something" 

Danke


----------



## Ursi21

Hello sunsail,
 
We have to operate immediately.  Have you already eaten anything this morning?
 
Hope this helps.


----------



## sunsail

I am looking for more one-to-one translation.

if it were like this I can understand your translation.
"Heute Morgen habst du schon gegessen?"

It seems it is more daily speech,shortened in some way.

Regards


----------



## dec-sev

sunsail said:


> I am looking for more one-to-one translation.


I'm looking through the tread time and again and can't get which  the target language is.


> It seems it is more daily speech,shortened in some way


If it's English, I guess you can omit "already" in the variant proposed by *Ursi21* If I were a doctor I would do it. But not in order to shorten the sentence. I think that if you ask "have you already..." it implies that the person who you're asking should eat every morning  I mean habitual actions:
_- Have you already had you breakfast? Come on, we must off, we don't have much time to spare!
_
In our case the patient was not supposed to eat that morning all, because people are usually operated on an empty stomach. That's why "already" seems to be unnecessary to me. But I'm not a native and may be mistaken.
By the way, judging by the time you opened the thread the man must have been operated some 12 hours ago


----------



## Ursi21

Without more context, it’s hard to see what you’re looking for.
To me, it sounded as if the operation was unexpected, and the doctor asked if the person had already eaten something (a lot of people do eat breakfast J.).
 
The exact translation of the second sentence would be:  
 
already eaten anything this morning (meaning: have you already eaten….) or: 
eat anything this morning? (as in “did you eat anything this morning)


----------



## dec-sev

Ursi21 said:


> Without more context, it’s hard to see what you’re looking for.
> To me, it sounded as if the operation was unexpected, and the doctor asked if the person had already eaten something (a lot of people do eat breakfast J.).


This might be the case.


----------



## sokol

Context is quite clear, as dec-sev pointed out already - doctors always will ask you wether you've eaten before they consider surgery (only in very urgent cases they will operate even if you have eaten).
(And in German - at least to my knowledge, and where I come from - the German question would be: "Wir müssen sofort operieren, sind Sie nüchtern?" - which of course essentially means the same, "nüchtern" in this context doesn't indicate that you haven't drunk but that you haven't eaten .)

So there's no danger of a misunderstanding here: an English doctor either might ask if you've had breakfast already, or if you've eaten anything - that's it, simple as that. (As to how this would be formulated in English to sound idiomatic I haven't the faintest idea; probably they would indeed ask whether you've had breakfast - if it is early in the morning - that'd be my guess anyway.)


----------



## ablativ

dec-sev said:


> If it's English, I guess you can omit "already" in the variant proposed by *Ursi21* If I were a doctor I would do it. But not in order to shorten the sentence. I think that if you ask "have you already..." it implies that the person who you're asking should eat every morning  I mean habitual actions:
> _- Have you already had you breakfast?
> _


_

Does it make a difference in English to substitue "already" by "yet"?

Have you had your breakfast yet?_


----------



## Hutschi

"Heute morgen schon etwas gegessen?" is a special coll. form of "Haben Sie heute morgen schon etwas gegessen?" or "Hast du heute morgen schon etwas gegessen?" 

This way of shortening was often used in movies about German Prussian army officers of older times. (Stil preußischer Offiziere.)

I seldom heard it. But it seems to be jargon of a military hospital in Prussia in the beginning of the 20'th century or of earlier times.

Can you give context, please? I think the meaning is clear but it may be you require special style.*

* It is not so clear as I thought, see following discussions.


----------



## Derselbe

sokol said:


> Context is quite clear, as dec-sev pointed out already - doctors always will ask you wether you've eaten before they consider surgery



Not to me, though. The way I understood the German sentence at first sight was that he is talking to another doctor, asking if the other doctor has already eaten something that morning.

I understood it as a sarcastic joke. In other words "This is going to be disgusting - hope you won't throw up."

The other interpretation wouldn't make much sense to me. Since he has to do the surgery immediately anyway, it doesn't really matter anymore whether the patient is prepared or not.

I do think more context would be helpful.


----------



## dec-sev

Derselbe said:


> Not to me, though. The way I understood the German sentence at first sight was that he is talking to another doctor, asking if the other doctor has already eaten something that morning.
> 
> I understood it as a sarcastic joke. In other words "This is going to be disgusting - hope you won't throw up."



jajajaja  But I believe you're mistaken here. I have a friend who is a pathologist. He eats sandwiches in the room where corpses are stored. 


Derselbe said:


> ... Since he has to do the surgery immediately anyway, it doesn't really matter anymore whether the patient is prepared or not.


 Still the surgeon may be in need of this information (if the patient's stomach is empty or not). I could asked Denis (my friend) about it, but I'm afraid he might not know, as his specialty is somewhat different 



> I do think more context would be helpful.


 To me there is only one moot question if it's about a planned operation or about an emergency case. If the former a doctor usually advises a patient in beforehand not to eat anything and he can ask the patient in the morning if he has eaten anything or not, just to make sure. If the latter a doctor also wants to know what is in the patient's stomach at the moment. I dont think that they ask such questions of a pure curiosity. If they ask it really matters.


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> ... The way I understood the German sentence at first sight was that he is talking to another doctor, asking if the other doctor has already eaten something that morning ...


 
You are right. I understood it the other way, but this is absolutely possible. It is clarified if we know whom the doctor asked.


----------



## Sepia

However, this is an important point. I find most of the translations here are suggisting the patient should eat or should have eaten something - which of course should not be the case. 

In fact it could be fatal.


----------



## dec-sev

Hutschi said:


> You are right. I understood it the other way, but this is absolutely possible.


Are you serious? A surgeon who can feel sick at sight of human intestines or a shocking-looking wound? It's like a Formula 1 pilot afraid of speed or a parachute jumper afraid of hight.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi dev-sec:

following situation: suppose we ar both doctors.
We are meeting each other. I tell you: (we have no time) "Wir müssen (den Patienten) sofort operieren. Haben Sie schon gefrühstückt? (Wir werden keine Zeit mehr haben.)

It depends on context. For me it seemed to be clear that the doctor asks the patient. But it strictly depends on the context.


----------



## dec-sev

Verstehe. Aber früher hast du gesagt "Can you give context, please? I think the meaning is clear but it may be you require special style." Ändert sich die Phrase wirklich abhängig davon, ob sie zu einem Patient oder zu deinem Kollege gesagt ist?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich hatte mich getäuscht. 

Der Inhalt ist tatsächlich unterschiedlich, je nachdem, zu wem es gesagt wird.

Wenn ein Arzt zu einem anderen sagt: "Wir müssen operieren!" (zum Beispiel während einer Visite) - dann heißt das: Wir müssen den Patienten operieren. Ob "wir" den anderen Arzt einschließt, oder ob es eine Art "ärztlicher Plural" ist, hängt vom Kontext ab - aber es schließt wahrscheinlich den anderen Arzt ein.

Wenn er es zum Patienten sagt (was ich angenommen hatte) - heißt es "Wir müssen Sie/Dich operieren."
Glücklicherweise hat auch die Übersetzung _We have to operate immediately. Have you already eaten anything this morning?
_ die gleiche Mehrdeutigkeit.


Die Frage des Stils ist aber weiterhin offen. "Heute Morgen schon was gegessen?" ist keine sehr verbreitete Redewendung.


----------



## sokol

Hutschi said:


> Die Frage des Stils ist aber weiterhin offen. "Heute Morgen schon was gegessen?" ist keine sehr verbreitete Redewendung.


Ja, das ist der wichtigste Punkt - das wäre nicht die idiomatisch korrekte Ausdrucksweise, wenn man's so interpretiert wie ich (also "Arzt fragt den Patienten").

Erst jetzt, wo ihr andere Interpretationsmöglichkeiten anbietet, ist mir klar, dass es doch nicht so eindeutig sein muss, wie ich geglaubt habe. 


For the benefit of the thread opener, in English again: we would indeed need more context to be sure about that one.


----------



## Derselbe

sokol said:


> Ja, das ist der wichtigste Punkt - das wäre nicht die idiomatisch korrekte Ausdrucksweise, wenn man's so interpretiert wie ich (also "Arzt fragt den Patienten").
> 
> Erst jetzt, wo ihr andere Interpretationsmöglichkeiten anbietet, ist mir klar, dass es doch nicht so eindeutig sein muss, wie ich geglaubt habe.


Das is genau der Punkt. Diese "lässige" Ausdrucksweise ist normalerweise nicht angebracht gegenüber Patienten. Gegenüber einem Kollegen könnte ich es mir schon eher vorstellen. In diesem Kontext würde ich es wohl auch so sagen. (Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich bin kein Arzt). Auf jeden Fall deutet die Konstruktion schon eine gewisse Intimität zum Empfänger an. Um das passend im Englischen wiederzugeben, müssen wir die genaueren Umstände des Satzes miteinbeziehen. Ich könnte mir zum Beispiel vorstellen, dass der Fragensteller den Satz aus einem Film oder einer Fernsehserie hat. Das würde die Beurteilung wieder ändern.


> For the benefit of the thread opener, in English again: we would indeed need more context to be sure about that one.


Glad that we agree on that.


----------



## dec-sev

Derselbe said:


> Das is genau der Punkt. Diese "lässige" Ausdrucksweise ist normalerweise nicht angebracht gegenüber Patienten. Gegenüber einem Kollegen könnte ich es mir schon eher vorstellen. In diesem Kontext würde ich es wohl auch so sagen. (Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich bin kein Arzt). Auf jeden Fall deutet die Konstruktion schon eine gewisse Intimität zum Empfänger an. Um das passend im Englischen wiederzugeben, müssen wir die genaueren Umstände des Satzes miteinbeziehen. Ich könnte mir zum Beispiel vorstellen, dass der Fragensteller den Satz aus einem Film oder einer Fernsehserie hat. Das würde die Beurteilung wieder ändern.
> Glad that we agree on that.


 Ich habe darüber auch gedacht. Und ich bin auch kein Arzt. Aber ich möchte alles fragen, ob ihr eure Kollegen solche Fragen Anfang des Arbeitstages stellen? Ich meine im Kontext, den Hutschi vorgeschlagen hat:


> We are meeting each other. I tell you: (we have no time) "Wir müssen (den Patienten) sofort operieren. Haben Sie schon gefrühstückt? (Wir werden keine Zeit mehr haben.)


Warum wurde denn unbedingt nach Essen gefragt? Warum nicht "Haben Sie sich schon rasiert"? Die einzige Möglichkeit, an die ich denken kann ist, dass der Arzt, an den die Frage gestellt wurde, ein, so zu sagen, Wacharzt ist. Er abrbeitet 24 Stunden und dann hat er 3 Tage frei. Es mag sein, dass er wirklich keine Zeit hatte um zu essen. Immerhin, scheint mir diese Situation, ich meine, diese Frage, sogar in diser Situation etwa unwahrscheinlich.


sokol said:


> For the benefit of the thread opener (as well as for the benefit of the patient) , in English again: we would indeed need more context to be sure about that one.


 Während wir nach mehr Kontext warten, möchte ich mich bei euch für diese interessante und lustige Diskussion bedanken


----------



## Sowka

dec-sev said:


> Warum wurde denn unbedingt nach Essen gefragt? Warum nicht "Haben Sie sich schon rasiert"?


 
Hallo allerseits 

Aber dec-sev, das *sieht *man doch, ob der andere Mensch rasiert ist. Ob er allerdings gegessen hat.. erst, wenn er vor Hunger umfällt  Deshalb ist die Frage wichtig, ob er schon etwas gegessen hat.


----------



## Hutschi

Es kann eine lange und schwierige Operation erwartet werden, bei der man Kraft braucht und gefrühstückt haben sollte. ...

Aber das ist nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Derselbe

dec-sev said:


> Warum wurde denn unbedingt nach Essen gefragt? Warum nicht "Haben Sie sich schon rasiert"?



Hehe, guter Punkt! Ich weiß es nicht. In jedem Fall ist jedoch eins klar:
Der Satz "Heute morgen schon was gegessen?" passt nicht zu der Interpretation "Wir werden länger keine Zeit mehr haben, etwas zu essen.". Das Wort "morgen" passt da nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> Hehe, guter Punkt! Ich weiß es nicht. In jedem Fall ist jedoch eins klar:
> Der Satz "Heute morgen schon was gegessen?" passt nicht zu der Interpretation "Wir werden länger keine Zeit mehr haben, etwas zu essen.". Das Wort "morgen" passt da nicht.


 
Das hängt vom Zeitpunkt der Frage ab. Es bedeutet: "heute früh". Wenn es noch Vormittag ist, hat es Sinn.


----------



## dec-sev

Hutschi said:


> Es kann eine lange und schwierige Operation erwartet werden, bei der man Kraft braucht und gefrühstückt haben sollte. ...
> 
> Aber das ist nur ein Beispiel.


Das kann ich mir vorstellen, aber eher ironisch gemeint. 
Ein Schlosser versucht eine Mutter abzuschrauben, aber es klappt nicht, die Mutter sitzt fest. Sein Kollege sagt zu ihm: „Hast du heute morgen nicht gefrühstückt?“ 
Man sagt in solchen Situationen im Russischen auch: „Du hast wohl wenig Brei gegessen“. Brei soll angeblich Kraft geben, aber die Phrase verwendet man, wie ihr versteht, auch ironisch.


----------



## DiegoAlatriste

Had any food this morning?


----------



## Sepia

Derselbe said:


> Hehe, guter Punkt! Ich weiß es nicht. In jedem Fall ist jedoch eins klar:
> Der Satz "Heute morgen schon was gegessen?" passt nicht zu der Interpretation "Wir werden länger keine Zeit mehr haben, etwas zu essen.". Das Wort "morgen" passt da nicht.


 

Hey are you guys crazy - they ask the patient this because it can be fatal to operate on a patient with a full stomach.


----------



## Sowka

Derselbe said:


> Not to me, though. The way I understood the German sentence at first sight was that he is talking to another doctor, asking if the other doctor has already eaten something that morning.
> 
> I understood it as a sarcastic joke. In other words "This is going to be disgusting - hope you won't throw up."
> 
> The other interpretation wouldn't make much sense to me. *Since he has to do the surgery immediately anyway, it doesn't really matter anymore whether the patient is prepared or not.*
> 
> I do think more context would be helpful.



Hello Sepia,

of course, this would be the normal situation. But I agree with Derselbe here. We need more context in order to know  (and yes, sure: craziness can never be ruled out entirely: We're human )


----------

